# Culligan Medallist Series water Softener



## jhunnicutt (Jan 9, 2011)

I have a read out on my digital that says E1 what does this mean


----------



## bbguy5 (Jan 3, 2011)

http://www.culligan.co.il/multimedia/upl_doc/Medallist from 2003.pdf

Scroll down to error codes e1 motor will not stop turning. Call culligan service


----------

